# Ballsy good, or ballsy stupid?



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Shouldn't really comment because I'm only a casual observer of the breed showing world but this story reinforces some of my impressions . . . the judge who's already decided . . . the breeders and handlers who pick and choose who to show to. It's understandable what that handler did but I can't imagine it was in her or the dog's long term interest.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

You absolutely never know at a show what's going to happen and how a judge makes a decision. Just when you think you have it all figured out, it doesn't work that way. I'm a total novice. I've only showed my girl a few times. Every time had me stumped what the judges were thinking. I hate to think politics are having an impact but it does, otherwise no one would put ads in the journals of their dog's wins. 

I was very frustrated at a Memorial Day weekend cluster. One of the golden owners had a lengthy conversation with a judge on the side of the show ring right before her dog entered. She is also a GRRF poster, so I won't list her name. But it made a lot of people angry at the show to see that kind of interaction between a dog owner and a judge before your dog enters the ring. And yes her dog did win. And yes it was a 5 pt major show.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I had something similar happen to me with a very well known judge, very large show, large class. He seemed to be really considering a lot of the other dogs, and when it was Tito's turn (I was showing him, our first show ever), pretty much ignored us. Didn't walk all around him like he did to other dogs. Turned and looked at the next dog as soon as we started our individual "go around", didn't watch me gait him around. I was devastated, figured he didn't see anything at all worth looking at in my dog.
Then he picked Tito as #4 dog. I was shocked. I thought he didn't like him at all!
When I told my conformation trainer what had happened, he said that some judges, especially that one, know dogs so well that they pick their first 4 places pretty much as soon as they see the dogs go around the ring the first time. Then they carefully consider some of the dogs to be sure they didn't *miss* something, but their pick dogs will probably stay the same.
I am a no name, my dog was totally new to the ring. It was in no way political. It was just a case of the judge knowing what he was looking for, and finding it right away in a couple of the dogs.


----------



## vleffingwell (Jan 12, 2011)

I have a list of judges I will not show to because of their behavior and they are clearly a handler judge - pick handlers instead of nice dogs because they show for a living. I have seen the worst dog in a lineup get picked - it was just horrible!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

oh yes, there's some of that. And more so, judges who only put up a certain kennel.



vleffingwell said:


> I have a list of judges I will not show to because of their behavior and they are clearly a handler judge - pick handlers instead of nice dogs because they show for a living. I have seen the worst dog in a lineup get picked - it was just horrible!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

So I showed my veteran bitch this weekend, who had previously won her class at the Yankee Specialty. When we went in to groups, I knew the judge was not interested... She looked at the bite, touched the withers, then asked me to move her. My Tiki loves to show and we were totally dismissed.... The pointer ahead of her had atrophied hindquarters...

Also at this show was a former GRF member who runs up the rear of the dog ahead of her. It is very frustrating as she did it to Gabs in a match... Another competitor told me I should stop, and wave her ahead... That way the judge would see she is a problem....


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

You know sometimes a judge instantly sees something that turns them off of the dog, or sometimes the dog is so obviously the best one they don't have to look real hard.
I would be MUCH more concerned and think a handler's behavior to do that was appropriate if the judge was not looking on the down & back. However this exact thing (judge only watches the dog part way on his last go-around) happens A LOT. As in, at EVERY SHOW. The judge isn't considering your dog anymore so that's the end of it. You just got your opinion from the judge. Inappropriate from the handler IMO.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Sometimes I find that the judges who consistently put up dogs from one kennel do so because if that breeder has a really strong consistent style, that is very close to that judge's mental picture of the breed, then they are going to keep going back to those dogs, whether shown by the breeder, or owners or pros. I kinda think it is a good thing if a judge can consistently find what they like. (Now if they only put up the dogs when the breeder is showing them.......)


----------

